# A little help...



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

How many women here at one time or another said something like "I could never hunt, or shoot a deer" ? And for those who said that and ended up deer hunting, how did it happen? 
For all that deer hunt, have you ever had a comparable adrenaline rush in another situation? <----<<<


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Joe I didn't think:
A- I wanted to get up in the middle of the night to wander into the cold woods to sit still and wait
B - Gut an animal

My husband always said that if you shoot it, you gut it. Then he said he would make an exception for me, if I shot it, he would gut it.

Well - What got me hooked, was an ALL WOMEN deer hunt. The Camaradrie, the encouragment, the education.
I didn't shoot one the first year (although I saw 22) but we had an AWESOME time. And a VERY SUPPORTIVE Husband.
The next year I went again - Shot a Big Doe - and all I kept saying while I WAS GUTTING IT, I don't want to hit the stinky stuff.

I've shot 2 deer, 1 turkey, a couple of rabbits, several pheasants, (And I would have shot a Bear if I saw one).

I still prefer insturctions on gutting, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

AND I'm HOOKED on HUNTING. Sometimes even go by myself. But still prefer going with others, The more the merrier.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

So do you think that most women would enjoy hunting if they would just try it? Even the majority of women that say "I could never hunt, or shoot a deer" <----<<<


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

If it approached the right way I think they may change their minds.

If you are looking to introduce someone to hunting, try just asking them to come out with you and sit in the woods and enjoy nature. Watch all the birds and other animals. IT really is FUN just being in nature. Shooting something is a BONUS. 

Think about it. How much time do you spend "Hunting" Sitting enjoying nature. How much of your hunting time is spent shooting something? You must enjoy nature a LOT to sit there all those hours just watching :chillin: 

Introduce someone to shooting (NOT HUNTING) Make sure you have a gun with little recoil, not noisy (maybe a bb gun, air rifle or 22) Shoot at targets, find WWOW Targets (turn bright GREEN when hit), set up clay pegions on logs, spinning target. Make SHOOTING FUN. Don't even talk about killing. Just have FUN SHOOTING. My niece LOVES to SHOOT. I don't think she'll ever HUNT, but she LOVE to SHOOT. Well, even if you don't get a hunting partner out of this, you'll at least get someone to go shooting with. One Step at a time.

I come from a hunting family, so seeing dead deer was not a big deal to me. Even with that, I've been shooting guns since I was about 8. I didn't start hunting until I was 40 something. BUT I LOVED to SHOOT. And we all had fun as a family going out shooting.  

Hope this helps some
Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

The other thing if possible. Get other women that do hunt or shoot to go with you. If the non hunter/shooter has another women (and NOT just Guys) they may feel more comfortable about trying also.


----------



## hookedonhunting (Oct 9, 2004)

I just wanted to add my two cents. 

My father was a great teacher and my husband has taken over where my father left off. My husband introduced me to bow hunting three years ago, previously I only gun hunted for deer & upland birds. Now, I am hooked. 

I have never found anything better than sitting in the woods and waiting for the deer to come within 20-30 yards of me. Last year I shot my first doe and the feeling that came over me was fantabulous!

My husband and I shoot every night in our backyard and thanks to the good guys at Bare's in St. Charles me and my new Hoyt Ultra Sport are shooting better than my husband, and let me tell you -- he is so proud.

If the hubby's not able to go -- I still go out into the woods without him. I too will clean and gut a deer but, I would still like my husband to do it for me.:lol: 

So, I think if you just give a woman the opprotunity to sit in the woods with you and experience the beauty of the outdoors you too will have a woman Hooked On Hunting.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

hookedonhunting said:


> ....So, I think if you just give a woman the opprotunity to sit in the woods with you and experience the beauty of the outdoors you too will have a woman Hooked On Hunting.


That is what I am hoping. Thank you all for your replies  <----<<<


----------

